# Accuweather Professional??



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Who is using it? Do you find it worth the $25 to $70 a month for it? 

I have been getting aggravated with most weather services as I find they are geared towards people who are trying to figure out what kind of sweater to wear that day. I've been looking for a more professional approach, and I am wondering if this is it.

Also, what are the advantages of getting a commercial account for $70 a month instead of $25 for a personal account?? I could always just say its for personal use if there is no difference. Their website says that a commercial account gives my company 24/7 access to technical and customer service hot lines, but I am really not sure what this means or what I would need access to a customer service rep 24/7 for...


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

Use www.weather.gov
and get a smart phone so you can see the radar!


----------



## wrtenterprises (Mar 10, 2001)

Accu Weather is head quartered here in State College, and rarely get our forecast correct! They seem to have become a media site masquerading as the weather authority. I find the NWS site to be the best overall. They too have an office at PSU, and do a good job.....


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

I rarely trust any weather except for noaa. Lately my accu weather app has been pretty right on, even 15 days out. Two weeks before we got slammed with the blizzard accu weather was predicting 10.3" and when it came we got 14-16 (dependent on where you stand). I don't pay for the subscription either and noaa has no weather data past 7 days that I'm aware of.

If they do, someone tell me.


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

use a real weather service that is certified for expert testimony an that keeps meticulous records. It helps us immensely to include 3rd party weather data with billing so they can't question what the conditions were like when services were rendered. They also alert you before the snow starts so you can sleep and not watch the weather. its roughly 600- 3000/season depending on the level of service you require, but well worth it.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

NW Snow Removal;938476 said:


> use a real weather service that is certified for expert testimony an that keeps meticulous records. It helps us immensely to include 3rd party weather data with billing so they can't question what the conditions were like when services were rendered. They also alert you before the snow starts so you can sleep and not watch the weather. its roughly 600- 3000/season depending on the level of service you require, but well worth it.


What weather service are you using?


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

We also use a weather service and part of our service wth them is certified snow totals, which we include with each and every billing, thus no questions and less complaints. We use weather works, I have used ION in the past, both are good, but weather works has better alerts and is quicker with the totals after the storm so our billing gets out fast...........


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

forestfireguy;939896 said:


> We also use a weather service and part of our service wth them is certified snow totals, which we include with each and every billing, thus no questions and less complaints. We use weather works, I have used ION in the past, both are good, but weather works has better alerts and is quicker with the totals after the storm so our billing gets out fast...........


Does weather works do all over or is it just NJ. I noticed they specify they are in NJ on their website, and you are also from NJ. Do I need to look for something like this based in MA or NH? Or can it be anywere in the US?


----------



## michaelw76 (Nov 8, 2010)

Can you please send me information on this 3rd party weather service information. I like the idea of having a 3rd party certified totals so our customers can not dispute them. Can you please send us information on what you are using to [email protected]

thanks


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I was with accu-weather pro when Joe Bastardi was with there, daily videos and long range discussions, which kept me at least 15-20 days ahead of the tv mets, plus he would explain the why behind the what. Since then Jb has started his own weather company www.weatherbell.com. 
My current weather service is NYNJPA Weather, www.nynjpaweather.com, Steven DiMartino he's the best, no hype ,no bs just facts.


----------

